# Cookie Clicker!



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2013)

http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/

I hope someone else has heard of this. Basically, you click the cookie, to make cookies, and then buy upgrades to do the clicking for you.

It's magical.

If you play it, what're your stats?

*Cookies in Bank: *Approximately 766 billion and counting because it's running as I post this.
*Cookies Baked (All Time): *Approximately 21 trillion
*Buildings Owned: *926
*Cookies per Second: *304,135,191.7
*Cookies per Click: *12,189,996.1
*Cookie Clicks: *7,515
*Hand-Made Cookies: *333,249,644,209
*Golden Cookie Clicks: *197
*Milk: *288% (Raspberry milk)
*Upgrades Unlocked: *75/93
*Achievements Unlocked: *73/79 + 1 Shadow Achievement
*Version: *1.035



Spoiler: Blank Stats





```
[b]Cookies in Bank: [/b]
[b]Cookies Baked (All Time): [/b]
[b]Buildings Owned: [/b]
[b]Cookies per Second: [/b]
[b]Cookies per Click: [/b]
[b]Cookie Clicks: [/b]
[b]Hand-Made Cookies: [/b]
[b]Golden Cookie Clicks: [/b]
[b]Milk: [/b]
[b]Upgrades Unlocked: [/b]
[b]Achievements Unlocked: [/b]
[b]Version: [/b]
```


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh good, I'm not the only one who's sold my soul addicted to this game.

*Cookies in Bank: * Around 204 billion at the time of this post.
*Cookies Baked (All Time): * Approximately 15.5 trillion.
*Buildings Owned: * 908
*Cookies per Second: *179,906,722.5
*Cookies per Click: * 7,220,498.7
*Cookie Clicks: * 29,960
*Hand-Made Cookies: * 281,666,618,411
*Golden Cookie Clicks: * 130
*Milk: * 288% (raspberry milk)
*Upgrades Unlocked: * 76/93 (82%)
*Achievements Unlocked: * 72/78 (92%)
*Version: *1.035


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm gonna unlock everything and probably wait for achievements based off of the Heavenly Chips before I do a soft reset.

There's a shadow achievemnt for 7777 golden cookie clicks *sigh*

Also it's "reset with 1 quadrillion cookies"

omfg


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know if I even want to bother with the shadow achievements. 7777 golden cookie clicks sounds too painful.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2013)

I took an afternoon to play this for a bit but I kind of lost interest once I got the time machine unlocked. Here are my stats nonetheless; (I rounded the amounts because it's growing way too fast)

*Cookies in Bank: * ~100,000,000
*Cookies Baked (All Time): * ~1,400,000,000
*Buildings Owned: * 408
*Cookies per Second: * 534,023.5 (107% multiplier)
*Cookies per Click: * 2
*Cookie Clicks: * 4,618
*Hand-Made Cookies: * 6,440
*Golden Cookie Clicks: * 4
*Milk: * 136%
*Upgrades Unlocked: *
*Achievements Unlocked: * 34/78
*Version: * 1.035


----------



## radical6 (Sep 9, 2013)

oh my god 
i played it for a while when it went around tumblr but then got bored


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 11, 2013)

It's awesome!!!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2013)

Dungeons soon!


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

I have so many cookies that it is hard to keep it open because my browser freezes.


----------



## wolley74 (Sep 27, 2013)

Cookies in Bank: 5.008 Quadrillion
Cookies Baked (All Time):21.886 Quadrillion
Buildings Owned: 1,380
Cookies per Second: 54.081 Billion  (5570% multiplier)
Cookies per Click: 2.163 Billion
Cookie Clicks: 68,561
Hand-Made Cookies: 10.114 Quadrillion
Golden Cookie Clicks: 1,732
Milk: 352%
Upgrades Unlocked: 103/103
Achievements Unlocked: 88/88
Version: 1.036


with 338 total heavenly chips after this next reset


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 28, 2013)

*Cookies in Bank: *About 17,000 and counting
*Cookies Baked (All Time): *About 30,400 and counting 
*Buildings Owned: *29
*Cookies per Second: *37.7
*Cookies per Click: *2
*Cookie Clicks: *6,759
*Hand-Made Cookies: *7,489
*Golden Cookie Clicks: *2
*Milk: *60%
*Upgrades Unlocked: *1/103
*Achievements Unlocked: *15/88
*Version: *1.036
I only started about 35 minutes ago so that's why some of them are low.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2013)

That's not that bad!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 28, 2013)

*Cookies in Bank: * ~50,000,000,000,000
*Cookies Baked (All Time): *~430,000,000,000,000
*Buildings Owned: *1002
*Cookies per Second: *3,666,560,938
*Cookies per Click: *146,673,079
*Cookie Clicks: *10,837
*Hand-Made Cookies: *1,029,837,298
*Golden Cookie Clicks: *159
*Milk: *304% (raspberry milk)
*Upgrades Unlocked: *87/103
*Achievements Unlocked: *76/88
*Version: *1.036



Spoiler: SPOILER ALERT!



There is actually another thing after time machine, but it doesnt appear until you get to a certain point.


----------



## Mr. L (Oct 19, 2013)

18 quadrillion cookies made this game, gonna reset at 20.1 Q for 200 HCs.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm addicted to this game.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2013)

I wish that the dungeons would come to the main game.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Oct 28, 2013)

Does this game make anyone else hungry for chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

Ah, life ruiner, we meet again. I started about 8 weeks ago and now I leave it running on offline mode all day, every day.
*Cookies in Bank: *Approximately 2 quadrillion because it's running as I post this.
*Cookies Baked (All Time)*: Approximately 38 quadrillion
*Buildings Owned:* 1,581
*Cookies per Second:* Approx 22 trillion
*Cookies per Click: * Approx 8 trillion
*Cookie Clicks: * 13,391
*Hand-Made Cookies:* Approx 334 billion
*Golden Cookie Clicks:* 177
*Milk:* 320% (Raspberry milk)
*Upgrades Unlocked: *112/135
*Achievements Unlocked:* 81/98
*Version:* V.1.0393


----------



## Touko (Nov 9, 2013)

I love how on the app store, there's Sushi clicker, pizza clicker and cookie clicker XD


----------

